# Fluffy Audio - Dominus Choir - The Samplecast review



## reutunes (Nov 18, 2017)

Big Review section of The Samplecast show 58 - Fluffy Audio - Dominus Choir

More information on Dominus Choir ► http://bit.ly/2xHX3fI

The Samplecast YouTube show ► http://www.youtube.com/TheSamplecast


----------



## Erick - BVA (Nov 18, 2017)

This looks really nice. Wish I was made of money or that money grew on trees


----------



## reutunes (Nov 18, 2017)

Sibelius19 said:


> This looks really nice. Wish I was made of money or that money grew on trees



Let's wish for a Black Friday discount - fingers crossed.


----------



## JonSolo (Nov 18, 2017)

Yes I agree. I missed the intro cause I had other projects happening...but it looks and sounds marvelous.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 18, 2017)

BlkFri will decide. Fine Lib, yet decent options below current $379. Fingers crossed as well.


----------



## reutunes (Nov 19, 2017)

Come on @paoling - don't leave us in suspense!


----------



## wpc982 (Nov 19, 2017)

This has to be one of the most offensively worthless reviews ever. Buy the product, learn to work with it, and see if you agree with me. Good thing this guy doesn't sell his reviews; it must be that he tries to get free product from the developer.


----------



## reutunes (Nov 20, 2017)

wpc982 said:


> This has to be one of the most offensively worthless reviews ever. Buy the product, learn to work with it, and see if you agree with me. Good thing this guy doesn't sell his reviews; it must be that he tries to get free product from the developer.



Thanks for your feedback - always appreciated. It would be great if you'd like to elaborate on what you'd like to see in future reviews with some constructive criticism.


----------



## paoling (Nov 20, 2017)

Come on, William! Actually I don't think that Reuben has the material time to use all the libraries he reviews in actual music productions. And his is just one of the helpful insights that helps to understand if a product is valid or not.

We've recently had the talented Ashton Gleckman who did a lovely piece with our choir.


But I just wanted to say that we've started our Blackfriday / FluffyAudio birthday sale!

more info here:
https://vi-control.net/community/th...e-5-years-of-fluffy-audio.66577/#post-4152543


----------



## SoundChris (Dec 3, 2017)

Well - I think i am quite experienced when it comes to choral music, was a member of the Regensburger Domspatzen, which is one of the most famous Cathedral Choirs in Europe and really have A LOT of experience with high quality choirs. So its not a surprise that i already own most of the vst choirs out there (Symphonic Choirs, all Strezov Choirs, some Soundiron, most 8Dio and others). And now I decided to go for Dominus.

Why? Well - this choir is IMO the first one which allows you to create believable / realistic sacred /ecclesiastic music. Its not the standard epic choir. Its strength IMO is more the intimate and beautiful side of choir music. I am really hard to impress and I have to admit that I didnt expect much. Nevertheless after I had seen some of the video tutorials and thought: "Hey - well why not give it a try!".

My conclusion so far is that I am extremely happy with the purchase. The sound is SO GOOD - just heavenly. Also the poly legato works well. The new engine also seems to work properly as far as i have seen.

Now - one of the things I always wanted to have is a choir, which allows me to write serious sacral music following the Missale Romanum (Kyrie - Gloria - Benedictus & Sanctus - Agnus Dei). And this library ALMOST offers all the Words and combinations you need - even you have to work around with some word-solutions a little bit, but in the end product you stil think you heared the correct word. I already sent a mail to Fluffy Audio mentioning what would be needed to make the product perfect (and I really mean PERFECT) for that task. Currently there are just 2 words that really MUST be programmable (In and Et), and other words which would be very good to have so a few words sound a little bit more natural (I think the words were nobis, hominibus, deUS (right now its just deo), unum, mundi; rex, sabaoth and one more i dont remember right now. The FULL credo isnt possible because it would need a lot of words - so that would be overkill and its also not really THAT important). Besides these few words you really can write everything very believable and get all you would need for a mass. I hope they will make an update giving the users a few of these words i mentioned about (some should be easy to get by extracting from the recorded material and just cut/gluing them together - that at least is more realistic than the surrogates you had to use right now - again: we are talking about just a few words only!). Therefore this would be the very only choir which enables the user to create realistic sacral masses.

If you are a fan of high quality sacred choir music and performances: this product really is - i mentioned it already above - what comes closest to that sound these days. There Is no reason to hesitate with that product - if you want that sound you cant go wrong here. The sound is lush, the word-builder is very easy to use and the library is highly playable. The poly legato works well and if a transition should sound not realistic (sometimes that can happen) you can easily fix it by finetuning. So if you love the softer, realistic and beautiful emotional latin choir sound: This Library is a MUST for you!


----------



## paoling (Dec 3, 2017)

Thank you for your very kind words SoundChris. I’ve read your mail carefully and replying tomorrow. Users like us make our job a pleasure and give us food for thought.


----------

